# piranhas kill 300 ppl.



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

i read this book all about wildlife and i found piranha and it said once a old steam boat sunk in brazil and over 300 pepole were killed by piranhs,i doubt this is true but have there ever been any cases of pepole getting eaten alive by piranhas.

just wondering and the book was called.true nature and wildlife


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

There has never been a documented case where a healthy person has been killed by piranhas. If that boat went down im sure that the fish were feeding on the dead bodies.


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

yeah most likely.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

piranhas go for the easy meal, they wouldnt attack healthy people.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

im sure the piranhas got at them after they had drowned.


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

Aint that a film....lol


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

they must have been dead already


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

I saw this movie about Pirahnas eating a whole bunch of people, pretty sure they do eat healthy people!
Pirahnas Eating People!


----------



## misterjose (Jul 31, 2006)

isnt that a movie??


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> There has never been a documented case where a healthy person has been killed by piranhas. If that boat went down im sure that the fish were feeding on the dead bodies.


x2









It would depend on the situation. If there is a shoal of Piranhas trapped in a draining pool of water and they were hungry. I'm sure they wouldn't hesitate to kill a human or any other animal for that matter.

Hater


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

As been stated, piranhas are only dangerous during the dry season when there are droughts and very limited food sources. I doubt the story that you heard is true.
~Taylor~


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

Here is a picture that i got off the net awhile ago.It was from a newspaper article i found. its was about guy who was bleeding and decided to go in the river to swim. and before he could get back to shore . well, i guess you can figure it out from there.from what i remember their was a few people who witnessed it happen, it was close to some major town and from the picture you can see he is not water logged or bloated from dying before hand if anyone finds this story can you please let me know where you got it. so i can save it this time.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

^^









I believe thats a movie clip from "Piranha"


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats sooooo plactic and red panit lol.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> evermore Posted Today, 08:12 PM
> Here is a picture that i got off the net awhile ago.It was from a newspaper article i found. its was about guy who was bleeding and decided to go in the river to swim. and before he could get back to shore . well, i guess you can figure it out from there.from what i remember their was a few people who witnessed it happen, it was close to some major town and from the picture you can see he is not water logged or bloated from dying before hand if anyone finds this story can you please let me know where you got it. so i can save it this time.


Every couple or so years that photo along with the Piranha hollywood movie surfaces and people think its based on fact. Including the people in that bus accident.

1. The piranhas in the move were mechanical.........just like Jaws movie. That's what Hollywood does to make a buck and scare the hell out of you.

2. The bit up dummy (that's what it is) was from that same movie.

3. The people in that bus accident were attacked by carnero's (member of candiru group of fishes) a hightly aggressive form of catfish that makes the piranha look like a pussycat.

When the bodies were removed, piranha feasted on the corpses, as did other fishes, but the primary fish that fell out of the bodies and were still feasting on land was the carnero.


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > evermore Posted Today, 08:12 PM
> > Here is a picture that i got off the net awhile ago.It was from a newspaper article i found. its was about guy who was bleeding and decided to go in the river to swim. and before he could get back to shore . well, i guess you can figure it out from there.from what i remember their was a few people who witnessed it happen, it was close to some major town and from the picture you can see he is not water logged or bloated from dying before hand if anyone finds this story can you please let me know where you got it. so i can save it this time.
> 
> 
> ...


i saw a special on those catfish gave me the creeps


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> There has never been a documented case where a healthy person has been killed by piranhas. If that boat went down im sure that the fish were feeding on the dead bodies.


No this is actually true.

It is documented in science..just is not popular.


----------



## Revadarth (Sep 2, 2006)

Piranhas do attack healthy people, but I'm not sure if there's a documented case of them ever killing anyone.

Through the Brazilian Wilderness

Book by Theodore Roosevelt about his trip through the amazon. He mentions piranhas a lot in there, and documents them attack everything from dogs to cows, and humans.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes piranhas ate 300 people.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

If you go swimming in a river where there is very little food piranahs will attack a human.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

a-ronn said:


> If you go swimming in a river where there is very little food piranahs will attack a human.


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

People believe what they want to believe.

What im having trouble believing is why people would rather believe bullshit then something stated and cited by frank, as hes our resident expert.

I RARELY, if ever, challenge what he says because 9 times out of 10, hes right.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Revadarth Posted Today, 10:22 PM
> Piranhas do attack healthy people, but I'm not sure if there's a documented case of them ever killing anyone.
> 
> Through the Brazilian Wilderness
> ...


'

Much of Roosevelt accounts with piranhas has been discredited by the Brazilian's themselves.



> whatsthedeal Posted Today, 09:45 PM
> QUOTE(Ex0dus @ Oct 8 2006, 12:18 PM)
> 
> There has never been a documented case where a healthy person has been killed by piranhas. If that boat went down im sure that the fish were feeding on the dead bodies.
> ...


Fantastic, produce the article and I can produce that professor who was misquoted in that article.

For those wondering here is abstract of the current version:


> Also present in large numbers are the notorious Piranha, carnivorous fish which congregate in large schools, and may attack livestock and even humans. Although many experts believe their reputation for ferocity is unwarranted, a school of piranha was apparently responsible for the deaths of up to 300 people when their boat capsized near Óbidos in 1981. However, only a few species attack humans, and many are solely fish-eaters, and do not school.


This version of accounts has metamorphized in so many versions its to the point of being hilarous.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

For those interested in T. Roosevelt, check this link at OPEFE. Scientists today do not take much stock in the Roosevelt book.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

evermore said:


> Here is a picture that i got off the net awhile ago.It was from a newspaper article i found. its was about guy who was bleeding and decided to go in the river to swim. and before he could get back to shore . well, i guess you can figure it out from there.from what i remember their was a few people who witnessed it happen, it was close to some major town and from the picture you can see he is not water logged or bloated from dying before hand if anyone finds this story can you please let me know where you got it. so i can save it this time.


Even if that picture was real, it couldn't be a piranha victim. I mean, how on earth can fish that bite olive-sized chunks out of their victims such superficial and shallow wounds with such a large surface area. Those injuries resemble death by cheese grater, not death by piranha bites...


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

hastatus said:


> 3. The people in that bus accident were attacked by carnero's (member of candiru group of fishes) a hightly aggressive form of catfish that makes the piranha look like a pussycat.
> 
> When the bodies were removed, piranha feasted on the corpses, as did other fishes, but the primary fish that fell out of the bodies and were still feasting on land was the carnero.


OH yeah, I saw a doc on the carnero and they are some baaaad fish. They literally eat items from the inside out.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Coldfire......OH yeah, I saw a doc on the carnero and they are some baaaad fish. They literally eat items from the inside out.


I saw that too. Amazing fish. You may also have heard them say that these fish are also likely responsible for all the supposed piranha bites and skeletonizing in Amazon river. There is a excellent book by Stephen Spotte on Candiru, if you find it buy it. Great work. So much to learn. Over the years from visiting classrooms, the Candiru is the fish I mention the most to dispell all this Hollywood piranha stuff. I suppose sooner or later Hollywood will make a movie about them. Realisitically, they would make a more TRUE horror movie.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Candiru you say Frank. Time to get rid of my mixed pygo tank and get some new fishes.

I have to pay George Fear a visit.

Hater


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Coldfire......OH yeah, I saw a doc on the carnero and they are some baaaad fish. They literally eat items from the inside out.
> 
> 
> I saw that too. Amazing fish. You may also have heard them say that these fish are also likely responsible for all the supposed piranha bites and skeletonizing in Amazon river. There is a excellent book by Stephen Spotte on Candiru, if you find it buy it. Great work. So much to learn. Over the years from visiting classrooms, the Candiru is the fish I mention the most to dispell all this Hollywood piranha stuff. I suppose sooner or later Hollywood will make a movie about them. Realisitically, they would make a more TRUE horror movie.


I am sure that these fish are responsible for the "skeletonizing" stories from the Amazon river. Since the carnero does not like sunlight and are found in deep water or hidden under mud Hollywood might have problems replicating the free swimming nemesis piranha. However, you are 100% with the realistic approach that Hollywood could replace the piranha with the carnero (I am sure that it would not be the first time Hollywood exaggerated the truth). Even I was like DAMN with they way these fish eat. That documentary was great using the technics of trolling the bate with a camera watching most recently used to track the speed of Mako sharks. These things hit the bate like a rocket. The scariest part was went they pulled the bate back on the boat and the skin seemed to bubble with them inside, still eating. Talk about a true horror movie in reality.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Hater said:


> Candiru you say Frank. Time to get rid of my mixed pygo tank and get some new fishes.
> 
> I have to pay George Fear a visit.
> 
> Hater


would you really trade beautifull p's for a bunch of these??


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

horrible things,keep the piranha


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

I was kidding guys. Geez









Hater


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Got a scientific name on the carnero? I'd be interested in reading some scientific descriptions...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

There are several species.

There are several species of candiru. Some are harmless other's like that one bore holes in mammals.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I see...so carnero and candiru are the same. Gotcha.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> ChilDawg Posted Today, 09:35 AM
> I see...so carnero and candiru are the same. Gotcha.


Yes they are one and the same. If you look at the Spanish word "carnero" it literally means pile of bones........sound familiar?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Mmm...tamales cual puedo comprar en una carneceria. Yo tengo mucho hambre ahora. Gracias, Francisco!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Enchildas es mas delicioso.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Si! Enchiladas para el triunfo!


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

No habla espanual


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Did a search on canero and came up with this link.
http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/candiru.html
Funny thing is pics on this link were courtsey of Frank. heh.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> Did a search on canero and came up with this link.
> http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/candiru.html
> Funny thing is pics on this link were courtsey of Frank. heh.


Thats an opefe page....


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I read something a couple of years ago that said theres only been three reported cases of piranha killing people. All of which were laer discredited
1 turned out to have a crushed skull- he'd been murdered then tossed into the river for the p's.
1 turned out to have had a heart attack and died before the p's got him.
1 turned out to have been killed by a croc. They found the markings on a river bank where he/she had been dragged into the river

Just what I read somewhere


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Well some native fishers here in Venezuela have eaten more than 300 Ps in their entire life so i understand Ps want to revenge







!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> piranhasrule Posted Today, 07:58 AM
> I read something a couple of years ago that said theres only been three reported cases of piranha killing people. All of which were laer discredited
> 1 turned out to have a crushed skull- he'd been murdered then tossed into the river for the p's.
> 1 turned out to have had a heart attack and died before the p's got him.
> ...


Again, its hard to say whether piranhas were the fish that ate the people. Candiru is often overlooked as the culprit as I stated above. Piranha historically have been the bad fish.



> Mr. Hannibal Posted Today, 08:19 AM
> 
> Well some native fishers here in Venezuela have eaten more than 300 Ps in their entire life so i understand Ps want to revenge !


That my friend is not worth Hollywood material.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Are you kidding? It could be like the FOX Animation version of "Finding Nemo"...I mean, besides "Shark Tale"...it could be the animated "Braveheart"...

"Today, we may be eaten. Vilified by the masses of humans for the crimes of the carnero. But tomorrow, we eat 300 humans. And then all should be well..."

(Cut to a scene of a carnero entering the gills of a P and an entire P army wiped out by the Trichomycterid Scourge...only three Ps survive, but those three lead an epic journey during which they avenge themselves and wipe out the Scourge...and get their revenge on the humans when they finally, and tastelessly, devour 300 in vengeance.)

I can't see it either...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Ivan Sazima who has researched this event:



> Over the years, numerous stories of people being attacked and eaten by ferocious schools of piranhas have surfaced.
> 
> The authors of this paper claim there is little scientific evidence to support such behaviour.
> 
> They say at least three of the people supposedly killed by schools of piranhas actually died from heart failure or drowning and were only feasted on by the creatures after they expired.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Theodore Roosevelt also claimed that he herd a giant sashquach when he was hunting in the pacific north west... The main thing is you cant trust evrything he said. Unfortunetly the rep has stuck with P's.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

evermore said:


> Here is a picture that i got off the net awhile ago.It was from a newspaper article i found. its was about guy who was bleeding and decided to go in the river to swim. and before he could get back to shore . well, i guess you can figure it out from there.from what i remember their was a few people who witnessed it happen, it was close to some major town and from the picture you can see he is not water logged or bloated from dying before hand if anyone finds this story can you please let me know where you got it. so i can save it this time.


I dont think this is a piranha victim. His hair is dry for someone who was swimming. If you notice the body, there are two deep wounds on the shoulder and chest area which may indicate some other scenario as to the precluding events.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Doktordet Posted Today, 06:12 PM
> QUOTE(evermore @ Oct 8 2006, 11:12 PM)
> 
> Here is a picture that i got off the net awhile ago.It was from a newspaper article i found. its was about guy who was bleeding and decided to go in the river to swim. and before he could get back to shore . well, i guess you can figure it out from there.from what i remember their was a few people who witnessed it happen, it was close to some major town and from the picture you can see he is not water logged or bloated from dying before hand if anyone finds this story can you please let me know where you got it. so i can save it this time.
> ...


That's a dummy from the PIRANHA MOVIE. Already stated that.


----------

